# Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... :(



## ubi_s (15. Apr. 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich bin neu hier weil ich ein Riesenproblem habe...

Vorgestern wurde mein Teich, in dem 9 farbige Goldies, 13 junge, also schwarze Goldies, 6 junge __ shubunkin und 3 gründlinge waren, komplett ausgeraubt. Das ganze passierte innerhalb einer Stunde am hellichten Tag (etwa um 16Uhr) . Das Wasser war anschließend noch glasklar, aber eine Pflanze und meine Pumpe mit Schlauch wurde umgeworfen.
Ich kann mir absolut nicht erklären, was das gewesen sein soll. Die jungen Goldies sowie die Gründlinge sind superschnell und mit dem bloßen Auge kaum zu sehen. Die Fische sind nicht daran gewöhnt, wenn ich komme hochzuschwimmen. Und die Gründlinge sind immer in Algen oder am Grund verschwunden.
Ich bin abolut ratlos. Habe heute 24 neue Fische reingesetzt, in der Hoffnung, dass die "alten" Fische aus Verstecken kommen. Und in der Tat kamen da mein schneeweißer Shubunkin-Zwerg, eine fette knallrote Goldfischlady und 4 kleine Goldies zum Vorschein. Heute Abend waren wieder ALLE Fische verschwunden, trotz Netz, welches ich gestern direkt drüber gemacht habe....
Was kann das gewesen sein? Vor einem Jahr wurden mir 2 große bildhübsche Shubunkin, und 2 große Goldies gestohlen. Ein __ Reiher? Der hat doch nocht soviel Kraft schwere Dinge umzuwerfen, oder? Und in einer Stunde? Was kommt da in Frage? Ein Marder? tagsüber? Eine Schlange? so viele auf einmal? Eine Katze? Ein Eisvogel? bei uns? Elster? Eichelhäher? Rabenkrähe? Bussard? Es fehlen etwa 25 Fische!!!
Habe übrigens jede Menge Fischschuppen gefunden, aber an einer Stelle, die von außen nicht sehr zugänglich ist. 

Hat einer von euch eine Idee? Ich bin ratlos... Der Teich ist mein ein und alles geworden, hab vor zwei Jahren aus einem Schlammtümpel ein richtiges Tierparadies mit __ Schnecken, __ Libellen, __ Kröten und Eidecchsen gemacht! Und mein Herz hängt sehr daran!

Vielen, vielen Dank schon mal!

Liebe Grüße
Nadine


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Hallo, Nadine
herzlich willkommen !
Ich würde Dir liebend gerne helfen, aber leider bin ich genauso ratlos wie Du !!
Habe sowas aber auch noch nie gehört. Ich werde Deinen Artikel aber weiter verfolgen, vielleicht weiss ja jemannd was.
Tut mir leid für Dich


----------



## animei (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

.





ubi_s schrieb:


> Vorgestern wurde mein Teich ... komplett ausgeraubt.  Habe heute 24 neue Fische reingesetzt, in der Hoffnung, dass die "alten" Fische aus Verstecken kommen. Und in der Tat kamen da mein schneeweißer __ Shubunkin-Zwerg, eine fette knallrote Goldfischlady und 4 kleine Goldies zum Vorschein. Heute Abend waren wieder ALLE Fische verschwunden, trotz Netz ...


Also wer da am Werk gewesen sein könnte, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, aber ich finde es ja schon mutig, 2 Tage nachdem alle Fische (na ja, alle waren es ja dann doch nicht) geraubt worden waren, gleich wieder 24 (!) neue einzusetzen, nur um die alten hervorzulocken, ohne erst mal herauszufinden, was da los ist. Sind denn jetzt tatsächlich alle weg? Und das Netz lag noch so, wie Du es hingelegt hattest?


----------



## ubi_s (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Ja, ich weiß, vielleicht war ich mit dem neuen Fischkauf etwas voreilig...aber wenn du in deinen Teich schaust und der liegt da wie ausgestorben....

Als ich sie gestern Mittag reingesetzt habe, hielt ich es auch noch für eine gute Idee. Es war so schön mitanzusehen, wie sie den Teich erkundeten und "alte " Fische hervorriefen. Und die sind ganz normal drin rumgeschwommen. Und abends hat man nicht einen Fisch mehr gesehen, vereinzelt einen, aber total panisch...
Die sind alle farbig und ich kenne den Teich gut... ich hätte die neuen doch sehen müssen...

Ich werde später mal hinfahren und schauen was mein Teichi macht... Hab ihn nämlich auf meiner Arbeit angelegt (bin dort tgl 11Std und brauchte einen Ausgleich)

Und glaubt mir, wenn sowas passiert und dann so plötzlich, in der Stunde in der du mal nicht geschaut hast, da möchtest du das Teich-Projekt am liebsten aufgeben...

Viele liebe Grüße Nadine


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Servus Nadine

Herzlich Willkommen

Zeige uns bitte die Stelle wo die Schuppen liegen und gerne auch den ganzen Teich 

Liegt die Arbeit in einem Industriegebiet oder in einer Wohngegend oder ...

Beschreib mal die Umgebung ....

Können Wildtiere dort sein ... 
Gibt es ein anderes Gewässer in der Nähe, wo __ Reiher, __ Enten etc. leben ....

Viele Fragen 



> Hab ihn nämlich auf meiner Arbeit angelegt (bin dort tgl 11Std und brauchte einen Ausgleich)


Ja, ein Teich ist schon eine Oase der Ruhe


----------



## canis (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Wie Helmut sagt: Fotos würden weiterhelfen. Einerseits vom Teich selber und dem Netz, andererseits aber auch vom Frassplatz. 

Die meisten von dir genannten Ursachen kann man ausschliessen. Ein __ Graureiher frisst die Fische ganz, ebenso die Schlange (__ Ringelnatter). Der Eisvogel kann nicht so viel fressen, der Marder kommt praktisch nie tagsüber. Für mich bleibt im Prinzip nur eine (spezialisierte) Katze, Krähenvögel oder zweibeinige Diebe als mögliche Ursache übrig.


----------



## Christine (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Moin,

bei der Menge in der kurzen Zeit würde ich die Katze auch ausschließen. Es sei denn, die kann mit einer Harpune umgehen. Und diese Menge dann auch noch zu vertilgen - nein. Die fressen lieber kleine Portiönchen über den Tag verteilt.


----------



## StefanBO (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Hallo,
eine Katze würde ich bei der Menge auch ausschließen. Menschliche Räuber sind wohl am wahrscheinlichsten, ansonsten ein auf die Jagd *im* Wasser spezialisierter Räuber.
Es sei denn, der Teich wäre absolut klein, flach und ohne jede Versteckmöglichkeit, und die Fische unter Valium. Dann könnte die Katze vom Ufer aus alles erreichen - aber das ist ja nicht der Fall 

Wenn der Teich von Büroräumen aus beobachtet werden kann, wie wäre es mit der Montage einer Videokamera?

Nachtrag: Und ggf. ein paar zusätzliche Versteckmöglicheiten für die Fische auf Grund legen.


----------



## ubi_s (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Hallöchen!

Erst schon mal vielen, vielen Dank für eure Antworten und eure Ideen!!! Danke 

Also Fotos muss ich erst noch hochladen, setz sie aber dann sofort hier rein!

Ihr müsst euch meinen Teich wie eine 8 vorstellen, nur dass der eine Bauch dicker ist als der andere. Es gibt keine Uferzone, er fällt vom rand direkt 40 cm tief ab, diese Stufe ist etwa 30-40cm breit und dann fällt er wieder ab, dort ist er etwa 1,20cm tief. Da liegt an der engsten Stelle meine Pumpe, die Wasser zum Filter (außerhalb, da lagen vornedran im Teich jede Menge Schuppen, auf dem Schlauch, der zvon Pumpe zum Filter führt) und direkt durch einen Schlauch wieder an die Oberfläche sprudelt. Und dieses Gebilde wurde umgeworfen... ich brauche schon Kraft um sie hervorzuheben...
Ja wir befinden uns in einem Industriegebiet, der Rhein ist etwa 1km Luftlinie entfernt....
Habe ein Laubnetz drübergespannt und rund um den Teich doppelt und dreifach gesichert und festgemacht. Habe auch mit Alufolie bespannte Styropor-Teile drum rum gelegt.
Der Garten ist eingezäunt, eine Katze hab ich da noch nie gesehen, die wär mir sicherlich aufgefallen... außerdem schafft die 6 20cm große Goldies, einen 15cm großen __ Gründling und noch etwa 20 Jungfische, die schon 10cm groß sind???? Die Katze will ich sehen!!  Oder lieber doch nicht...
Das Vieh muss übrigens absolut skrupellos sein, denn ich habe etwa 2m entfernt im Haus mit einer Schermaschine gearbeitet und war nicht gerade leise...
Es ist escht saukomisch....
Achso um den Teich ist es im hinteren Bereich nicht möglich als __ Reiher zu landen, hier um den Teich stehen auch viele hohe Bäume, nur an der vorderen Front wäre es möglich gewesen, aber die Schuppen lagen auf der anderen Seite im Wasser und die Pumpe ist wieder an einem anderen Ort...
Viele liebe Grüße
Nadine


----------



## ubi_s (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Ach hab auch noch was vergessen...
Ich kann Menschen praktisch aussschließen... Das Wasser war glasklar anschließend. Wenn ich mal einen rausfangen musste, was der und der Rest der Fische natürlich nicht wollte, war das Wasser danach nicht mehr klar sondern trüb. 
Das ist ja das was mich so wundert...
Nachts muss das Vieh nochmal da gewesen sein, da lagen dann wieder Pflanzen um.
Und warum sind die neuen nach 4 Stunden von total frühlich-aktiv weg bzw. so panisch? Trotz Netz??
Haben hier drei Eichelhäher und jede Menge Rabenkrähen und Elstern... Die Elster saß gestern am Netz... Aber die sind ja sehr clever... Haben hier ein Fastfoodrestaurant (nenne manl nicht den Namen  ) und die bedienen sich lieber an den Mülltüten des Restaurants, hab ich schon gesehen...


----------



## guenter (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Hallo Nadin,

@"Da liegt an der engsten Stelle meine Pumpe, die Wasser zum Filter (außerhalb, da lagen vornedran im Teich jede Menge Schuppen, auf dem Schlauch, der zur Pumpe zum Filter führt) und direkt durch einen Schlauch wieder an die Oberfläche sprudelt."@ 

Schau mal ob der Schutz noch über der Pumpe ist, nicht das diese alles ansaugt
und die Fische häckselt.


----------



## ubi_s (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Hallo! Ne die Pumpe ist OK, die hab ich direkt nach der Suche nach meinen Fischen nochmal sauber gemacht, das ist völlig ausgeschlossen, die saugt nur manchmal __ Schnecken an, aber nie ein!
Mir ist noch was eingefallen.... Und zwar ist direkt vor dem Diebstahl noch ein Hund am Teich vorbei gelaufen... (arbeite in einer Tierarztpraxis)... also es laufen regelmäßig Hund am und um den Teich lang... Wildtiere, also Fuchs oder sowas, kann man dann ja eigentlich ausschließen oder???
Ich hab mal über eine Wasserschildkröte nachgedacht, aber habe keine im Teich gefunden... kann ja sein dass da eine reingesetzt wurde oder reingekrabbelt ist... Habe nur drei __ Kröten und Millionen von Kaulquappen gefunden...
Liebe Grüße aus Rheinhessen


----------



## canis (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Da die Fische offenbar auch im tiefen Wasser erbeutet, aber an land verzehrt wurden, spricht für einen Raubsäuger. Die klassischen fischfressenden Vögel jagen anders, __ Schildkröten ebenfalls. Gibts bei euch Minks (Nerze)? Der Fischotter jagt an sich auch so, die gibts aber in deiner Region nicht.


----------



## ubi_s (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Guten Morgen!

Ja die müssen auf jeden Fall im tiefen Wasser erbeutet worden sein, weil sie sich da eigentlich fast immer aufhalten, und die Gründlinge sind eigentlich ja nur da zu finden...
Puh ob es Minks gibt weiß ich leider nicht. Es muss auf jeden Fall jemand sein, der das ganz routiniert und ruhig getan hat, weil das Wasser ja noch total klar war.
Es wird wahrscheinlich nicht aufzuklären sein... leider... Das Netz bleibt jetzt erst mal da drüber, auch wenn man so so schlecht an den Teich rankommt... 
Wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag!

Liebe Grüße
Nadine


----------



## Torfkop (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Da macht vielleicht eine Kameraüberwachung des Teiches Sinn. Wäre jedenfalls mein Ansatz. Konnte bei mir die diebischen Katze nauch so identifizieren.


----------



## koifischfan (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Für die Überwachung könntest du deine Kamera nehmen. Vielleicht extra eine große Speicherkarte einsetzen.
Es gibt auch spezielle Überwachungskameras, wo direkt auf der Karte gespeichert wird. Ich finde gerade keine. :shock


----------



## Torfkop (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Setze bei sowas immer direkt IP Kameras ein und sende das Signal direkt an meinen Server. Man kann für so etwas auch einfach eine FritzBox oder einen Speedport nutzen.


----------



## ubi_s (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Ja das wird wohl die einzige Möglichkeit sein. So'n Ding muss ich mir erst mal zulegen...


----------



## seppl (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Hallo, Kamera ist nicht schleckt, aber um Fischdiebe (Hund, Katze, Fuchs) abzuhalten, emptfehle ich einen
Elektrozaun. Hat bei uns geholfen.

Grüße Marion


----------



## koifischfan (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Wenn das jemand liest. 
Spanne doch einfach nur Schnüre! 3 übereinander im Abstand von ca 15 cm hält schon viel Vieh ab.


----------



## seppl (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *



koifischfan schrieb:


> Wenn das jemand liest.
> Spanne doch einfach nur Schnüre! 3 übereinander im Abstand von ca 15 cm hält schon viel Vieh ab.



Es gibt extra Elektozäune für Teiche, kann man selber hinlangen, man bekommt einen kleinen
Stromschlag, daß Tier wird es überstehen, es geht doch nur darum das die Tiere erschrecken und beim nächsten mal sich überlegen ob sie ran gehen.
Es gibt ja auch Elektrozäune für Kühe, die leiten natürlich etwas stärker.


Grüße Marion


----------



## Nikolai (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Hilfe... Ein schneller Fischdieb hat zugeschlagen... *

Hallo,
wie sieht es eigentlich mit Waschbären aus? Sie sind vielerorts bereits eine Plage. Sie sind sehr geschickt und fressen fast alles.
Ob sie tatsächlich Fische fangen?

Gruß Nikolai


----------

